# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Caridina sp. Skunk Shrimp



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

This is a rare and shy shrimp










I hope yours enjoy!!!

Feel the Chocolate Gouramipower


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

This is a rare and shy shrimp










I hope yours enjoy!!!

Feel the Chocolate Gouramipower


----------



## imported_pomby27 (Jun 26, 2003)

i have 2 of them. how long does it take for them to give birth? i think 2 of mine are carrying eggs.

Chester. Shrimps + snowboarding = sweeet


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

looks the same as what we call Malayan shrimp. check out the topic title "&#8230;when I wish upon a star&#8230;" that is also a malayan shrimp.

Not sure but over here they're named under the Neocaridina genus.

[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## imported_pomby27 (Jun 26, 2003)

hey choy, i was wondering if you know where ican find pictures of malayan shrimp fries. thx

Chester. Shrimps + snowboarding = sweeet


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

nope, my eyesight prevents me from seeing anything that small









[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

I found them here, also. I have three of them, but their colors differ greatly from one another. They've been surviving just fine in a tank which has been a virtual death chamber for many various Neocaridina shrimp. These guys are tough - I'd wager that they're Caridina shrimp, especially if their babies are *that* small. I have yet to see eggs, even.

-Naomi


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

Naomi, I don't understand why a shrimp is likely to be from any particular genus (Caridina in this case), simply on the basis of its survivability.

However one good way to tell species apart is to look at their eggs. I have a few pics of "blue" shrimps and malayan shrimps with eggs, I have also seen tigers and cherries with eggs. Not all of them are varieties of the same species, their eggs differ quite a bit.

With regards to the German website, I have seen it before, but I cannot read German and is unable to assess their dependability. It is a bit incongruent that these guys have so much details (in terms of names) while in the scientific references there appear to be very little published. So I would not attempt to make too much species reference simply because of the lack of corroborative information.

Meanwhile this three shrimps you have look very much like our malayan shrimps, if only they have better pictures, and pics of eggs too.

[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by hwchoy:
> However one good way to tell species apart is to look at their eggs.


Which is why I said "if their babies are *that* small..."

According to another shrimp site that I found useful, it explains that there are "higher order decapods" and "lower order decapods." And also according to the site, Caridina would be categorized as a "lower-order decapod" meaning that the young begin life as larvae or artemia, basically bobbing up and down in the water and bearing no resemblance to their parents. Supposedly, they must go through some dozen or so "stages" before reaching final form. They are very-very teeny-tiny, and the parents carry very many teeny-tiny eggs. Higher-order decapods, to which Neocaridina belong, carry larger eggs, but fewer of them. The young hatch looking very much like a true miniature version of their parents. They move about like their parents and don't bob up and down freely in the water like Yamato larvae.

So if the Malayan shrimp larvae are very-very teeny-tiny and bobbing about in the water, this would probably make them Caridina. Besides, it seems to me that the slightly larger varieties are in fact Caridina spp. and most Neocaridina spp. in the hobby are no bigger than an inch or so. At least my three, which I believe to be Malayan shrimp, are about the size of a male Yamato shrimp.

I've seen ghost shrimp carrying around big, red-orange eggs, so I presume they are also higher-order decapods. I still think that Caridina are MUCH hardier than Neocaridina spp., but I think it has more to do with their larger size than just their genus. IF I could see a photo of an egg-laden Malayan shrimp, I think I could get a better idea of which genus it most likely belongs under.

-Naomi


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

ID this shirmp in aquajapan.com

I have 3 or 4 shrimp with eggs, but it´s very dificult to take a pic. When i take a good pic of shrimp with eggs, i will post.

Greetings

Feel the Chocolate Gouramipower


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

A big OOPS! I think I mis-read that site. Here it is:

site

I just re-read it and it seems that Caridina AND Neocaridina are BOTH higher-order forms. I was also wrong about ghost shrimp. They are apparently lower-order forms, or at least this is what the site indicates. I'm totally confused now so I won't say any more.

Sorry if I totally confused y'all.









-Naomi


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

Naomi, honestly I believe we as hobbyist are in no position to infer nor guess about the taxonomic structure of these shrimps, so we should just let it be and try to identify them visually.

While I admit I also "logically" used some of 
the reasoning you used, I find that I have proven myself wrong again and again so I have learned to just not try to infer too much from too little!









Give you an example. I mentioned before a shrimp native to Singapore known as the Temasek shrimp. This guy is very tiny, has filter fan instead of claws. So I would assume it to be allied with the wood shrimp in the genus Atyopsis. But hey, guess what, I found the scientific reference and this shrimp is _Caridina temasek_! Neither Atyopsis (filter feeder) nor Neocaridina (very small).









I get what you mean about "higher-order" and "lower-order", just that I have never really tried to see the larvae. But eggs are easy to tell, somne are big, some are small, some are orange, some are yellow, some are brown, some are black, etc









[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by gnome:
> IF I could see a photo of an egg-laden Malayan shrimp, I think I could get a better idea of which genus it most likely belongs under.
> ...


their eggs are quite small, I will post a pic soon









[email protected] from Singapore


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Xema:
> but it´s very dificult to take a pic.


you should have flew over and attend our photography workshop









[email protected] from Singapore


----------

